# Bundesweite Razzia gegen Firmenbestatter



## Aka-Aka (29 August 2007)

http://www.faz.net/s/RubA5A53ED802A...E6A~ATpl~Ecommon~Scontent.html?rss_googlefeed
Bravo!

nettes Bild beim Tagesspiegel...
http://www.tagesspiegel.de/berlin/Polizei-Justiz-Firmenbestatter-;art126,2368537
s.a.
http://www.ra-haensch.de/php/wordpress/


----------



## Adele (30 August 2007)

*AW: Bundesweite Razzia gegen Firmenbestatter*

Ist es nicht schon fast unwesentlich, ob die Schäden durch kriminelle "Firmenbestatter" oder durch so genannte seriöse Unternehmensberater oder unfähige Insolvenzverwalter verursacht werden? Neben den finanziellen Verlusten geht es stets auch dabei stets um den Verlust von  
Arbeitsplätzen. Kosten sparen durch die Streichung von Arbeisstellen und die Arbeitnehmer über das Maß der Insolvenz im Unklaren zu lassen ist auch bei den "Seriösen" eine beliebte Methode, wie mein Freund bei einer seiner ehemaligen Arbeitsstellen erfahren musste.


----------



## Aka-Aka (30 August 2007)

*AW: Bundesweite Razzia gegen Firmenbestatter*

Mal ganz vorsichtig formuliert... Vieles, was kriminell erscheint, ist legal oder schwer nachzuweisen oder schwer zu verfolgen. Der Grund ist oft, dass die Gesetze und (internationalen) Regeln, die die Verfolgung so schwer machen, auf der anderen Seite die Interessen von Gruppen bedienen, die sich zur Wehr setzen würden, würde man sie kriminell nennen - obgleich man vermuten darf, dass der Schaden, den sie anrichten, immens ist. (*)

Lesetipps:
- "Asoziale Marktwirtschaft" (Darf ich?) - ein erschreckendes und faszinierendes Buch.

s.a. (kein Wunder, dass dieses Buch dort steht!)
- http://www.*nachdenk*seiten.de/?p=100


- Hans-Jürgen Roth: *Ermitteln Verboten* (ein bisschen ein anderes Thema, aber es passt manches gut rein.) 


(*): Das klingt jetzt etwas geschwollen, mal ein Beispiel:
Die Vertuschungswege bei "Finanzunregelmässigkeiten" aller art (Schmiergelder, "Steueroptimierung", usw.) sind quasi identisch mit den Vertuschungswegen der internationalen Organisierten Kriminalität - würde man Regeln schaffen, letztere besser bekämpfen zu können, würde man auch erstere erschweren. 
Mal ein konkretes Beispiel:
Jürgen W* M*:


> Nach Informationen des Stern sollen bei den Finanzbehörden in Düsseldorf und Münster Ermittlungen gegen den ehemaligen FDP-Landeschef wegen Steuerhinterziehung laufen. Hintergrund sei der so genannte ->"Panzer-Deal"1, bei dem 1991 der Thyssen-Konzern für die Lieferung von 36 Fuchs-Spürpanzern 446 Millionen Mark von Saudi-Arabien erhalten haben soll. Bei dem Geschäft, so der Stern, seien rund 220 Millionen Mark Schmiergeld geflossen, unter anderem an eine Briefkastenfirma ("Great Aziz"), die Möllemanns Freund Rolf Wegener gehörte.


 (WDR, 7.1..2002)

[kleine Anekdote am Rande]
kuckste hier. Bei der zugehörigen Anwaltskanzlei arbeitete in den frühen 70ern ein junger Anwalt, der später ein hohes politisches Amt ausübte (ob er in dieser Zeit in dieser Funktion Beiträge dazu leistete, dem Offshoreparadies Panama auf Gesetzeswegen zu einer besseren Position zu verhelfen, ist mir nicht bekannt) und dann selbst eine Anwaltskanzlei gründete. Dort gründete er beispielsweise 2003 eine Firma im Auftrag unbekannter Geldgeber (genauer gesagt: gegründet wurde die Firma im April 2003, am 16. Oktober 2003 um genau 9:50 Ortszeit trat der Anwalt offenbar von seinem Amt als Firmenanwalt zurück ("renuncia" nach "DECRETO 204")). Einer seiner Mitarbeiter heißt oder hieß L* A*ijo, auch wenn er in den Whois-Einträgen übler Pornoseiten als L* A*ejo zu finden war. Er war vermutlich einer der Direktoren der Firma.

Die Firma gab in ihren Whoiseinträgen ein unauffindbares Postfach in Panama an und eine deutsche Telefonnummer. In Mainz übrigens.

In dem Buch von Weiss (Asoziale Marktiwrtschaft) ist ein ganz spannendes Kapitel drin. Da geht der Autor nach... Jersey glaub ich... und gibt an, ein Millionenerbe steuergünstig anlegen zu wollen. Er geht zur Deutschen bank in Jersey, wird ausführlich beraten und dann zu einer liierten Firma geschickt. Jepp. Genau so geht das. Deshalb wirst Du auch selten böse Firmen bei großen Banken finden. Meist werden die nebenan gegründet (oder im selben "Building" ein Stockwerk höher) (hier nachzulesen) (den erwähnten Mitarbeiter der DB, Herrn M*J*, gibt es übrigens wirklich, den anderen (Ch*R*) kann ich nicht eindeutig zuordnen, arbeitet vermutlich heute bei oder im Auftrag der Regierung)

Die Anwälte der "Great Aziz" beispielsweise haben ein Büro in Road Town, Tortola auf den  Britischen Jungferninseln. Es befindet sich im "Omar Hodge Building" (2. Stock, das gebe ich beim Studium der deutschen Googletreffer zu bedenken) (im 3. Stock sitzt u.a. ein Herr, der dieselbe Telefonnummer und dieselbe Postfachnummer verwendet wie der managing director einer großen Firma, bei der übrigens auch jener Herr gearbeitet hat, an den Autor Weiss bei seinem Abenteur in Jersey verwiesen wird)

Ich sollte doch mal ein Buch schreiben 
Oder?
Was grämt Ihr Euch, ihr Chaosforscherleute, 
ob es denn gut und richtig wertvoll sei,
was ihr geschrieben, gestern, morgen, heute.
Sollt' es nicht sein Euch einfach einerlei (leicht modifiziert)


----------



## Adele (5 September 2007)

*AW: Bundesweite Razzia gegen Firmenbestatter*

Klingt leicht angefrustet, Deine leichte Modifizierung. Aber Dir zum Troste...

Guckst Du hier:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=202833#post202833


----------

